# slow rising hcg levels. is it Another miscarriage?????? help



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

hi

I had my 7 week scan showing 7 week sac and yolk sac, but no baby last week, and then  given no hope by dr. i have been having hcg tests all week .

7weeks 3 days 56,000
7weeks 5 days 61,000
8 weeks          78,000

The doctors are not happy with this at all, and have said  that the pregnancy isnt developing properly ( which is what happened with my first m/c.) Today at 8 weeks and 1 day im going for my third scan, if theydont see baby again i know they will suggest another d/c. i have read so many stories on internet of misdiagnosed m/c, and im just so scared and in a total mess. has anyone had low rising hcgs at week 7/8 and no baby in sac and had baby at the end of it. i feel im fighting a loosing battle . please help me xxxx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

O hunny my heart feels for you, i dont have the answers just want you to know ive everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hugs hun, no advice unfortuantly but fingers crossed 4 u xxx


----------

